# anyone running a hydogen system or bubbler ontheir engine?



## jkretzer (Mar 1, 2008)

goign to be putting together a small system, been talking ot a few guys that have made big systems (1 gen per cylinder) and they have had very good success. i was thinking about starting small, like with a vapor or bubbler system to just introduce some water vapor to the system, then maybe depending on how that worked move on to a small hydrogen generator, prob 2 gens for my 4 cylinders. prob is you have to fool the sensors of the motor, no big deal with poteniometers (sp) and resistors. just curious to see if anyone is trying it out and how it iss working for them. j


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I've been looking into it but there is so much info out there that I'm having a hard time sorting it all out to determine what I want to do.


----------



## icevapor (Feb 11, 2008)

I agree that the info is pretty spread out and hard to find, but there is actually a lot of it. Check out the beginners section at Everyone Wants Better Gas Mileage | Aquauto.

I just installed a booster in my Nissan Altima (only an 94  ha) I need to do more testing to see how it goes. 

One guy on the site is getting over 50 mpg.


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

there is a company here in utah that sells the the generators and a small plugin that tricks the maf. its on ebay for like $170.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Sorry guys. I've talked to a real live physicist from NC State University. He says there's no such thing as a free lunch. The hydrogen generator takes more energy than it produces. High mileage claims are to be viewed with the utmost skepticism.


----------



## redneckgearhead34 (Aug 26, 2008)

I am working on putting one in my truck currently. My goal is 30mpg from 22 originaly. I have a 94 2wd KA24E with 174000 mi.

As for old nissan guy I have seen these things work on vehicles before. You also live really close to me. I live in clayton


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

My goal is 30mpg from 22 originaly. I have a 94 2wd KA24E with 174000 mi.[/QUOTE said:


> that thing should be getting around 24 in town... something is wrong


----------



## memturbo (Mar 1, 2008)

I build and have sold a few of the Smacks Booster

I installed one in my 95 truck along with a EFIE That I make and sell .

I didn't check the highway mileage but city went from 24mpg to 29-32 mpg .

I make my own EFIE devices from my own design and have sold a few on eBay.

There really nice has dual o2 controller a Map controller and a built in Air fuel guage

all for $50.00 shipped here is the video : YouTube - Finished EFIE Pro V3


----------

